# 100 lb. Draw Limbs



## oqARROWcb (Feb 14, 2017)

Hello everyone. I am new here and new to archery. Found out I love it more than firearms. I am working out and getting myself to form. Later on down the road I want to go on safari for dangerous game with a recurve my favorite bow. Hoyt is my favorite hunting brand and as I understand it they will do some special orders for a price for you. But I wanted to get you gentlemen and ladies who are veterans and experts to please give me your opinion on this. First will Hoyt if I call them will they make me some 100 lb. draw limbs for my recurve? Second what is your opinion on a good safari outfitter? Please be aware it will be some time before I work my way up to firing 100 lb. draw limbs and stalking a Cape Buffalo as well. 

Thank you all for your help


----------



## sjt85 (Sep 2, 2014)

Why do you think you need 100 lb limbs?


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

I'm sure for enough money, somebody (Sky, Dryad, Morrison, etc.) will make 100# limbs for you. If you get one of the new Satori Risers they will work with any ILF limbs. FWIW-there is a forum on Tradtalk dedicated to heavy weight bows. Another FWIW - the sooner you realize archery is more about finesse than brute strength the sooner you will find good form and accuracy in your shooting.


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

You'd have to make sure the riser would handle that weight.

Dries Visser Safaris.

Bowmania


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

Hoyt only offers ILF limbs currently, and I don't think that would be an advisable choice for that heavy of a bow. Most guys I know (which is few) that have hunted Cape Buffalo use bows in the 80 to 85# range. I'd think a custom bowyer would be your best bet. Dryad, Morrison or Black Widow can take care of the weight for you. 

I certainly can't and won't make a recommendation for outfitters, but there was a fellow on TradTalk that posted a lot about hunting Cape Buffalo and other game. I'm sure he can help you with that. His handle is, Buff. You can search for him over there. I'm sure he'd help.

Here's a link to some of his videos. You may find it interesting:

http://www.buffsblackwidow.com/videos/2009reviewbam.wmv


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Jim Casto Jr said:


> Hoyt only offers ILF limbs currently, and I don't think that would be an advisable choice for that heavy of a bow. Most guys I know (which is few) that have hunted Cape Buffalo use bows in the 80 to 85# range. I'd think a custom bowyer would be your best bet. Dryad, Morrison or Black Widow can take care of the weight for you.
> 
> I certainly can't and won't make a recommendation for outfitters, but there was a fellow on TradTalk that posted a lot about hunting Cape Buffalo and other game. I'm sure he can help you with that. His handle is, Buff. You can search for him over there. I'm sure he'd help.
> 
> ...


hes a regular on texasbowhunter.com and ive been to his bowhunting outfitter, one of the nicest guys youll meet, he's killed an elephant with a 100# widow which the arrow was 1200 grains in weight....what he says is pretty much always true when it comes to big game/exotic hunts in Africa


----------



## deerdander (Oct 23, 2003)

If you do get a 100lb bow please tell me your arrow weight and how fast it shoots. I just want it for personal knowledge. Thanks.


----------



## oqARROWcb (Feb 14, 2017)

The going to 100 lb. draw weight is the pinnacle in draw for me it is a personal goal as I know in South Africa they only require 80 lb. draw. I am going to start out with 26 lb. limbs to perfect my form then steadily move up in draw weight. If my form is no good does not matter what weight I draw if I can't hit a bleeding elephant in the snow at 15 yards Thank you guys for all this info it is really helping me out again thank you


----------



## oqARROWcb (Feb 14, 2017)

I will deerdander no problem


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

Sorry, I wrote TradTalk in my previous post; it should have read, *TradGang*.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

They also have a Heavy Bow Society on Tradtalk but it seems to be less active than it used to be.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

oqARROWcb said:


> The going to 100 lb. draw weight is the pinnacle in draw for me it is a personal goal as I know in South Africa they only require 80 lb. draw. I am going to start out with 26 lb. limbs to perfect my form then steadily move up in draw weight. If my form is no good does not matter what weight I draw if I can't hit a bleeding elephant in the snow at 15 yards Thank you guys for all this info it is really helping me out again thank you


I am being taught by Sandy McCain who was a student of Olympic coach Don Rabska. With their approach you learn at a low weight, like 26 pounds, and move up 0.5 pounds at a time. The premise is that your body cannot feel a 0.5 pound difference so your form does not change. If you do a jump and your form changes, then you go back. I started with 18 pound limbs and 24.4 pounds on the fingers, and am now up to 34.5 pounds on the fingers which is what I will shoot this season. Now I know you cannot make 0.5 changes up to 100 pounds, but you will need some bridging process that gets you up to 100, or whatever your ultimate number is without excessive form erosion. My plan is to stop when I cannot make the next move without my form degrading. That may be my normal competition weight of 40.5, or I could already be there at 34.5.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

id get a bow that draws the smoothest with heavy limbs, to me from reading guys who shoot bows in the 80-90# range seem to like the black widow bows, buff has killed a lot of big game in Africa with 80# recurves, I don't see the need for 100# to be honest


----------



## firehuntfish (May 17, 2009)

oqARROWcb said:


> Hello everyone. I am new here and new to archery. Found out I love it more than firearms. I am working out and getting myself to form. Later on down the road I want to go on safari for dangerous game with a recurve my favorite bow. Hoyt is my favorite hunting brand and as I understand it they will do some special orders for a price for you. But I wanted to get you gentlemen and ladies who are veterans and experts to please give me your opinion on this. First will Hoyt if I call them will they make me some 100 lb. draw limbs for my recurve? Second what is your opinion on a good safari outfitter? Please be aware it will be some time before I work my way up to firing 100 lb. draw limbs and stalking a Cape Buffalo as well.
> 
> Thank you all for your help


You definitely do not need 100lbs. of draw weight to successfully take a Cape buffalo. The 80lb. minimum suggested for hunting Africa was put into place many years ago when our technology with bows, arrows and broadheads, was vastly different than it is today. Furthermore, we now have a much better understanding of momentum and how it is the key factor in getting good penetration on these big dangerous game animals like the Cape buffalo, hippo, elephant, etc... The 80lb. minimum is an outdated standard, and not an enforced law by any means. There is no game warden that will come out of the bush in South Africa and put your bow on a scale during your safari. :wink:

You can get a pass-thru's with a well placed shot with as little as 65lbs. of draw weight with the right arrow/broadhead combo provided that the arrow is both heavy enough and the FOC is above 25%. A well-tuned arrow/broadhead with a total weight of around 950 grains will perform extremely well.

As far as a good outfitter, I would love the opportunity to put you on a Cape buffalo of your dreams with the stick & string. Hannes Els, the owner of Limcroma is one of the few PHs in Africa with both the knowledge and experience to ethically and safely hunt dangerous game with a bow. Please feel free to contact me anytime if you would like some details on planning a safari and a buffalo hunt.


----------



## oqARROWcb (Feb 14, 2017)

Wow I can't believe the helpful information I am getting. Thank you firehuntfish I will do that sometime. The 100 lb. draw I understand that I do not need that much it is just a personal end goal of mine. I am in no hurry to get there as to me the journey is 80 % of the rush I am looking forward to. I use to be a strictly firearms guy not any more. I am hooked lol.


----------

